# Sorry it's been so long!



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear your poor girl needs surgery. Are they hopeful that they will be able to get it all? 

How old is your girl? Any pictures? 

I'm sending positive thoughts for Tuesday.


----------



## Harvey goldens (Apr 12, 2012)

They won't know until they go in there. 
Camden is 13.5
I am really bad at posting pics, but I'll try again :uhoh:
Thanks for the positive thoughts!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Sending paw prayers!


----------



## Harvey goldens (Apr 12, 2012)

to sweet girl, I added a picture to my album of camden with her lump on her arm, do you know how to rotate pictures??

to bentley's mom, our younger pups name was Bentley until we adopted him, his name is now Myles Bentley


----------



## Harvey goldens (Apr 12, 2012)

bentley's mom, I hit submit before I Thanked you! :doh:
Thank you!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts and best wishes for Tuesday's surgery. She is very sweet girl.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Harvey goldens said:


> to sweet girl, I added a picture to my album of camden with her lump on her arm, do you know how to rotate pictures??
> 
> to bentley's mom, our younger pups name was Bentley until we adopted him, his name is now Myles Bentley


Aw, poor girl. I don't know how to rotate photos, but I could see juuust enough of her sweet face. 

I really hope the surgery goes well. Please let us know what happens.


----------

